# morel growth



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Went back to a popular tree I found a couple yellows at. I always pinch it even with the ground like Dad taught me. And it has grown probably about Two day sence I picked it. So the therory that pick them when you see them because thats all you get is wrong.


----------

